# Reproduction wish list



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

I know it was a conglomeration of tools, etc, and probably not a real popular kit, but I'd like to se a repro of the Aurora Rat Patrol model kit. Anyone else?
What other vintage kits haven't been redone that should be?

I'd obviously add the Disney Pirates of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion kits to that list.

Sean


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

The gladiator kits, blue and silver knights. The man from U.N.C.L.E. would be at the top of my list. :tongue:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume the molds for the Blue and Silver knight are still around so you don't need a reproduction there. But, you can also buy the originals for those pretty cheaply off eBay. I snagged a Silver Knight in a crappy box for under $20 a few months back. The box was a write off but the kit was complete and is a good builder model.

Atlantis was supposedly working on the Gladiators.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Sealab


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Joe Brown said:


> Sealab


That's what I was going to say! Man, I would LOVE to see that kit reissued!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Aurora Ragnarok !!

Model on!! :wave:

Dave


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Joe Brown said:


> Sealab


 A great kit to build and perfect pieces to kitbash greebly with also!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:I had hoped the Aurora MOM Wolfman, Jekyll, and Hyde might be released.

And I'd love an Aurora Penguin.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Revell XSL-1!
Revell Convair Shuttle!
Revell "Space Pursuit" (combined parts of the above)
Revell Solaris space explorer!
Monogram 1/24 Phantom Huey!
Aurora Ragnarok AND Nuclear Airliner!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell reissued the Convair shuttle a few years back in their SSP series. I still have a couple of them. The reissue came in a nasty aqua color plastic.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

"Speedshift" from the Monogram "Freddy Flypogger" series. "Super Fuzz" was the only one of the (3) kits that was re-issued.

Phil K


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Revell reissued the Convair shuttle a few years back in their SSP series. I still have a couple of them. The reissue came in a nasty aqua color plastic.


I have one, but I messed it up and want another crack at it.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Monogram Snoopy kits. And Revell wants to reissue them but the Schultz estate won't agree to new products. But it's not "new."


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

The Revell Flash Gordon and Flipper models are on my wish list.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I agree with "The Rat Patrol", but for purely nostalgic reasons. A very cool box, but as I remember it was more of a "toy-soldiers" kit than a proper model with a diorama.

Still, I'd like to own one.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

AMT's 1966 Plymouth Barracuda!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

How bout a recast of the U.S.S. Cygnus, from "The Black Hole"? I'd like to see one of these with a detailed latticework frame, compared to the original release design. 

Also, did anyone ever make a kit of the truck/vehicle from the movie "Damnation Alley"? I love that design....dunno if it was ever made as a kit though.

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Atlantis was to do the Gladiators it is taking them a long time.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Here's a few I'd like to see.

- GJS


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Were pretty fortunate really, most of the desirible kits have been reissued already. I'd like the Aurora Gladiators and Pirates ( both comming from Atlantis) MOM Wolfman, Penguin, Apache warrior....POTC and Haunted Mansion maybe..thats about it for me! a much shorter list than what I would have come up with 20 years ago! LOL..


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Lone Ranger would be cool. You can get Comic Scene Tonto kits MISB on eBay for $30 or so pretty easily.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh yeah, the Beatles kits would be awesome. My Dad built them for my big sister before I was even modeling.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Revell Beatles.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

YES! Good topic and one we haven´t had here in awhile.

Beatles, Lone Ranger, Tonto, the rest of the Planet of the apes including the astronauts. 

The Snoopy kits!

Addar Jaws kit!

The old Star Wars vans! It is a must have!

Tarzan

Penguin

The Aurora Prehistoric Scenes. I have to have the Tarpit before I die.

Haunted Mansion and Pirates kits...

And even Superman, Batman and robin again. It has been many years now.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Another one comes to mind that I would like to see re-issued in it's original form, the Barris Moon Scope.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

A Chitty Chitty Bang Bang series of kits including:

Chitty (retooled).
The original race car he was built from.
Truly's car.
Appropriate figures for each in scale with the cars.

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Another vote here for the Snoopy kits, or at least Snoopy and his Sopwith Camel (preferably with proper decals instead of stickers). And, of course, my one and only grail kit:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

The Forgot ...Wha? Oh

Coming soon to a hobby shop near us!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I can't officially say anything..however...at least 2 of the kits you mentioned are going to become a reality...<<<holds hands over mouth.."MMMMPH!!!":thumbsup:*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John and Ringo?

Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *I can't officially say anything..however...at least 2 of the kits you mentioned are going to become a reality...<<<holds hands over mouth.."MMMMPH!!!":thumbsup:*


Zathros ol' buddy...YOU'RE DOING IT AGAAAAAAAAIIIIIIINNNNN!!!


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Zathros said:


> *I can't officially say anything..however...at least 2 of the kits you mentioned are going to become a reality...<<<holds hands over mouth.."MMMMPH!!!":thumbsup:*


Which post were you replying to? You didn't quote anyone in your post.

Sean


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

The Ghost of the Red Baron and the Banana Buggy would probably top my list. I wouldn't mind another shot at the Aurora Meat Wagon.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is another one I would love to build again.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TUFFONE said:


> I wouldn't mind another shot at the Aurora Meat Wagon.


Same here, except I'd prefer it in 1/24 or 1/25 scale.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Which post were you replying to? You didn't quote anyone in your post.
> 
> Sean


I dont know nuttin..but, based on my amazing powers of deductive reasoning, and flawless logic, my best guess is the Apache warrior and the Penguin! I say Apache Warrior because, Moebius released the Raider and have a new mold for the horse, one new mold frame for the Indian parts and they are good to go, no lisence needed either. Also Revell has the original horse mold, might they have the Apache parts mold as well? Likely imho, to see a reissue from Mobius or perhaps Revell on that one..and the Penguin.. perhaps the last well done DC kit that has never been reissued. I can see Atlantis or Moebius redoing this one...maybe even Revelle! ( but I doubt revell) Heck even Monarch might be interested. I wonder if the molds still exist? So many "long lost molds" have turned up at Revelle...hmmmm...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Which post were you replying to? You didn't quote anyone in your post.
> 
> Sean


*I cant quote anyone..just be patient guys...best I can say now..:thumbsup: *


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

otto said:


> I dont know nuttin..but, based on my amazing powers of deductive reasoning, and flawless logic, my best guess is the Apache warrior and the Penguin! I say Apache Warrior because, Moebius released the Raider and have a new mold for the horse, one new mold frame for the Indian parts and they are good to go, no lisence needed either. Also Revell has the original horse mold, might they have the Apache parts mold as well? Likely imho, to see a reissue from Mobius or perhaps Revell on that one..and the Penguin.. perhaps the last well done DC kit that has never been reissued. I can see Atlantis or Moebius redoing this one...maybe even Revelle! ( but I doubt revell) Heck even Monarch might be interested. I wonder if the molds still exist? So many "long lost molds" have turned up at Revelle...hmmmm...


*The original molds for the apache warrior and the Penguin are long gone. The Confederate raider was a 100% reverse engineered kit, as far as I know*.

*Z*


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd love to get the Beatles kits again, well, for the first time again anyway.
And I'd like to see some TV cars be reintroduced;
Mannix Olds roadster.
Man/Girl from UNCLE Piranha spy car.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well at least half of the Apache mold is still around - the horse. Revell used the original horse in their Gold Knight reissue, while Moebius reverse engineered their version of the same horse.

I would not be surprised if some of the other figure kits did survive, but who knows. After all, Revell kept Zorro. That was a surprise. That also shows how an old Disney kit can be reissued without much fuss.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

One that I would pick up in a heartbeat would be a reissue of the MPC Cosma Ray:










I would build one OOB and I'd be sure to customize one as an alternate Batmobile!










Wouldn't that be sweet?

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

More MPC reissues I would get in a heartbeat include...



































- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Because of 9/11 we're not likely to ever see this one again...










- GJS


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Have a I menioned, "Sealab?" Just kidding. I know it's not too likely, but it would be cool. Hate to say it, but I'm guessing a lot of kits that have been mentioned here would sell more than Sealab.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most likely you won't see the King Kong model because it sucked. I can't see anyone spending $$$ to copy that mold anytime soon.


----------



## hisyouthfulward (Oct 23, 2009)

Aurora Penguin...maybe Warner Bros. getting the rights to the likenesses of the '66 show's characters will make this happen.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My bet from Atlantis would be Penguin and Chitty....

Chris.


----------

